# Ohio Tool Company/Thistle Brand 07 jointer



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Picked this up at an auction yesterday. Has some heavy rust on the bottom but that seems to be from something rusting onto it, the plane was stored in a pretty rusty garage filled with lots of rusty tools. Couldn't tell what it was originally but seemed worth trying for. 









After getting it apart I found that the blade reads Ohio Tool Company, Thistle Brand, Auburn, NY
The blade seems quite odd in that it is tapered like a wooden plane would use and has an incredibly thick chip breaker. The opening in the blade that the chip breaker bolt goes through is also hexagonal and not round. 









Does this type have any particular rarity or value? Plan is to clean it up and see how it does vs. my record no 7 and sell off the one I like least.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ohio makes a good tool. Probably nicer than the Record.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh Russ, think you've got a treasure..but cleaning and sharpening will tell.
Record makes a good plane, but the old Ohio could be much better..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

They are well made planes. Here is some history. https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/ohio-tools-collections/

And to answer the value question, they seem to run just a little less then Stanley, but that's because fewer people know about them.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just sold an Ohio Tool Co. of Auburn NY 05c. Watch the iron when you do sharpen it, as it is a laminate.

They made the hole a hex shape, to get around Stanley's patent on the hole's location.

Nice plane, too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe Auburn merged with Ohio Tool in about 1890 or so. FWIW, I have an early Auburn #20 22in wooden plane from prior to the prison labor contract of ~1850ish


----------

